# The requested URL could not be retrieved;  (111) Connection refused



## CK011885 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm trying to watch streams on Twitch.tv and when I visit the site I get this message:



> ERROR
> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> 
> While trying to retrieve the requested URL the following error was encountered:
> ...



I watch streams on Twitch nearly everyday and never had this problem, everyone else is saying it's working fine for them, including a friend with the same ISP who lives a block away. I've tried resetting my router and all that, I get the same error message in Chrome, Firefox and IE. This is the only site I'm having any problems with and everything else seems to be working fine. I've also tried using a different DNS server but that didn't do anything either.

Does anyone have any clue why it's happening and anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2013)

How long has it been like this? You're not banned or anything?

Anyway it seems the site works on my phone.


----------



## CK011885 (Apr 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> How long has it been like this? You're not banned or anything?
> 
> Anyway it seems the site works on my phone.



I was watching a League of Legends tournament yesterday so it worked fine then. I don't see how or why I'd be banned, I don't even log into an account or anything, just watch the streams.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2013)

does it work from a proxy or VPN? 

Also do this:

start>run>type "cmd"> type "ipconfig /flushdns"

and see if that helps.


----------

